
Can a New Website End Tech Meetup Sexism in DC? - chippy
http://dcinno.streetwise.co/2016/11/09/can-a-new-website-end-tech-meetup-sexism-in-dc/
======
chippy
The moratorium on political submissions on HN has been lifted. see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13131251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13131251)

So please don't flag this based on that reason.

